# Best T for DTG?



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking to buy some T/Hoodies for DTG printing. What do you guys suggest? I know there is a thread on here that has covered this, but that was in August. 

Will be printing on Black/White shirts.

THANKS


----------



## rwdjr (Sep 18, 2009)

Keya t-shirts, hoods are tricky. We have a brother gt 381 and Keya does seem to be a better shirt to print on.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

jimmythebeater said:


> Looking to buy some T/Hoodies for DTG printing. What do you guys suggest? I know there is a thread on here that has covered this, but that was in August.
> 
> Will be printing on Black/White shirts.
> 
> THANKS




Recommend the Hanes Tagless 5250. Also the Jerzees Hidensi-T 363.

_


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

LAT, keya, cotton heritage are our top 3 choices.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I like next level 3600 100% ring spun cotton. But you need to poly treat them for the best results.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Sandmanbjj - does the dark garment pretreat leave a mark? I've used the IA dark garment on black 3600 and got marks. I thought I used too much, but could try the light/white/poly next week.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

This is with light white and poly mixed 50/50


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah, I use image armor and they just have dark and light/poly. I'll try the light and post my results. Thanks.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm doing a run of black shirts now. I will post a pic tomorrow. I found for the dark shirts, I don't heat press the pretreatment. I let it dry on its own. But heat press it flat after.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Will be looking into all these.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Also, where do you usually purchase? I see a bunch of providers, maybe you can cut down the list.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

jimmythebeater said:


> Also, where do you usually purchase? I see a bunch of providers, maybe you can cut down the list.




www.alphabroder.com

Bodek And Rhodes


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

American Apparel always produced the best results for us.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you guys get some prints done? I want to see some!


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried Comfort Colors? They are ringspun garment dyed tees? I talked to my supplier and was informed the neon's are a low heat item and thought the other colors would print fine.

Any feedback here?


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

lkt1954 said:


> Has anyone tried Comfort Colors? They are ringspun garment dyed tees? I talked to my supplier and was informed the neon's are a low heat item and thought the other colors would print fine.
> 
> Any feedback here?


First time hearing about them. Anyone else?


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

Hanes nano, Spectra or DTG Ready




FIREBIRDken


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

FIREBIRDken said:


> Hanes nano, Spectra or DTG Ready


I wish DTG Ready had more colors. Seems like a great idea they have.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Just gonna bump this.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We have started using Cotton Heritage for all of our sample work and trade shows. They print very well. Just finished the ISS Long Beach show and everyone who came to our booth commented.that the prints coming off our Veloci-Jet XL and Epson printers looked great on the Cotton Heritage shirts.

_


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

FIREBIRDken said:


> Hanes nano, Spectra or DTG Ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the Hanes nano - they worked great in all of our testing and at the show.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

This is on a next level 60/40. I used 720 underbase and 720 cymk. Fast bright/poly pretreat mix 50/50. 
The logo is supposed to look distressed like that. It washes well.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sandmanbjj said:


> This is on a next level 60/40. I used 720 underbase and 720 cymk. Fast bright/poly pretreat mix 50/50.
> The logo is supposed to look distressed like that. It washes well.



Hi Casey,

Good looking print. Was that done on our T-Jet 2 printer?

_


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes. That's all I have. Haha. Here is the black version on the same type shirt but 1400x720. And I used the dark pretreat.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

This is also on a next level 60/40. Poly/fast bright mix 50/50. 
1400x720. This shirt was washed about 4 or 5 times at this point.


----------

